

On Counterfeit Chips in US Military Hardware - zdw
http://www.bunniestudios.com/blog/?p=2037

======
pasbesoin
Bunnie is well worth reading. This includes an interesting descriptions of
various forms of "counterfeit" parts.

Some other Bunnie stuff that's been mentioned here:

[https://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinator.co...](https://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+bunniestudios)

